# 30" x-lite?



## Broughsy (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey does anyone have pictures of 30" silverback xlites? I searched around and I couldn't find any. And does anyone know how they wear? 

Thanks..


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

There's a thread on the x-lites ill find all the info u need there 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ment you will find everything you need just search the tire rim 411 and you will find few threads on the xlite 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------

